# +80lb Cobia and I haven't signed up for Star



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

This went down today 5/29/2018. Very glad my Daughter got to see this. We initially thought it was a Shark cruising by. For scale reference I'm 6-4" 220lbs.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Nice fish, I bet that was a good pull on the ski.


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

I donâ€™t think itâ€™s gunna fit in your lil cooler. lol 

Nice one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

****!!!!


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

wow nice ling


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

Awesome catch, congrats


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

Definitely wouldn't fit in the 54qt cooler! It would have fit in the foot well on the way back but we decided to release it back and continue on living. There's not many of those monsters swimming, better to keep the smaller ones for both conservation and table fare.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I'd go 80# on that one, and I've seen several in that size range. Well done!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

A greenie for your release. That fish may still win the STAR this year.
That's some clear water. How far offshore?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Certainly a nice one and a magic moment with your Daughter, wtg!


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Green for the release...


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

Trouthappy said:


> A greenie for your release. That fish may still win the STAR this year.
> That's some clear water. How far offshore?


Within state waters. We had great water clarity that day.


----------

